# omega vs breitling



## nation (Jul 30, 2005)

I have been looking at the omega seamaster (or planet ocean) or the Breitling superocean. I can't seem to pick, so I am asking for your assistance. I do not want a chonograph. I want a fairly water resistance, but I am not a serious diver--my luminox (to 200 meters) has worked fine, so the difference between 300 meters and 1500 is not significant to me. I want a metal band.

My other watches: Omega Prestige with Black leather band, Omega Deville with gold and silver face and band. Hamilton Jazzmaster viewmatic in Rose gold w/leather band. Orvis field watch with Khaki band, and the luminox. I want something between the more formal watches and the field watches.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Have you thought about whether they will fit under your shirt cuff?


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

My suggestion is actually only to avoid the obvious brands - tag, breitling, omega... As far as I understand it, their mechanisms can suffer from mass-production syndrome. But, also, they just don't have that wow factor, in my opinion. How about Zenith, or IWC or even Baume & Mercier?


----------



## dwintersgill (May 14, 2006)

*watches*

i have a superocean and an omega bond seamaster. the superocean is a big, thick watch - not quite panerai sized but close. if for dress i would go for the omega. i think movement in the superocean is the same as the omega bond seamaster.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

I know i'm generalizing, but unless you get a watch from Patek Phillipe or Jaeger LeCoultre(there are other too, i know) the movement was probably mass produced by the swatch group or an their inhouse factory.

I really like the Omegas(seamaster) personally. They didn't seem to be so massive in pictures and would fit under the cuff. They are understated and unassuming for a metalband watch, elegant too. And James Bond wears them . 

I'd say post pictures of the watches you are considering, but a lot of people on this board probably already know what they look like.

Edit: If i remember correctly, Omega is in fact part of the Swatch group that makes movements for the majority of watch companies around. Don't know about Breitling(i didn't think they got their movements there)


----------



## nwiniewicz (Jul 24, 2007)

> My suggestion is actually only to avoid the obvious brands - tag, breitling, omega... As far as I understand it, their mechanisms can suffer from mass-production syndrome. But, also, they just don't have that wow factor, in my opinion. How about Zenith, or IWC or even Baume & Mercier?


Baume & Mercier??? I can see the argument for Zenith and IWC, but B&M uses completely stock movements in their pieces.

I do disagree overall though. Omega makes fine watches at a price point which is very reasonable. In fact, one can argue Omega vs. Rolex with Omega providing a competitive product at a lower price. With the more recent Omega coaxial escapement (as in my PO,) Omega can compete better compete with the basic Rolex movements.

Just to let you know, I was considering an Omega PO vs a Breitling Superocean Heritage recently. I'll let my avatar suggest which one I chose. In the end, pick the one that "speaks" to you. Either brand will provide you with a solid, high quality watch. FWIW, I am still quite fond of my PO.


----------



## giff74 (Jan 15, 2007)

Huge fan of the Omega Planet Ocean here. I love the metal band and the orange trim, if I was spending $4,500 I would do the chronograph, but that's just me. Not to mention the non-chronograph are so much cheaper.

Nothing against the Breitling, I just have started thinking of Omega's as the underrated, great buy in the watch world. I guess I am saying I would go with the Omega between the two if it was my money.

If you want to try something different and you dont get upset about wearing quartz, I am having a great love affair with my new Chase Durer Underwater Demolition Team Speacial Forces XL 1000. It's big, bad, black, waterproof and found it from a great dealer on eBay for 60% of retail, brand new in the box.

Giff


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Mr. Golem said:


> I know i'm generalizing, but unless you get a watch from Patek Phillipe or Jaeger LeCoultre(there are other too, i know) the movement was probably mass produced by the swatch group or an their inhouse factory.
> 
> I really like the Omegas(seamaster) personally. They didn't seem to be so massive in pictures and would fit under the cuff. They are understated and unassuming for a metalband watch, elegant too. And James Bond wears them .
> 
> ...


Isn't the SuperOcean really really really orange?


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

rip said:


> Isn't the SuperOcean really really really orange?


I was talking about the seamaster. 300M specifically.


----------



## nwiniewicz (Jul 24, 2007)

> Isn't the SuperOcean really really really orange?


You'd have to see it in person. The orange comes off somewhat obnoxious in pictures. In actuality, the watch is more of a burnt orange which I really like. Of course, you could always consider the black bezel PO as well.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

Rossini said:


> My suggestion is actually only to avoid the obvious brands - tag, breitling, omega... As far as I understand it, their mechanisms can suffer from mass-production syndrome. But, also, they just don't have that wow factor, in my opinion. How about Zenith, or IWC or even Baume & Mercier?


imo, I'd sooner get an Omega, over a Zenith or B&M, and a Breitling over a B&M. B&M has degenerated itself into a "mall brand" and at that direction it couldn't even go up against Tag Heuer. Omega as far as I know is always a good choice- reliable, good price, classic designs.


----------



## nation (Jul 30, 2005)

I like the IWC portofino, and the pilot, (and the watches considerably more $) but I am not crazy about the aquatimer. Same for Zenith--I like the class elites, but not the dive watches. I do appreciate automatic vs Quartz, but I am not much into the sophistication of the movement. I like the understated quality of the omega, and the breitling Superocean is not as over the top as the navitimer--not sure what I would do with all those dials and buttons anyway.
Oh, not sure if this matters, but I am 6'4" 220lbs with large hands and wrists. I would still wear my prestige and deville with dressier clothing.

Thanks for all your comments so far.


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*Be a banker ...*

)

buya a Panerai - they are large - use the same type of movement that is used in Omegas, Breitlings etc. (not the co-axial though) but hand decorated.

It is a nice watch - better get the balck bezel. OR go to Timezone on the Web and look around.

You are a large guy so you can get away with wearing anything on the wrist. BUT large watches look great on anybody.

Andrey


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

nation said:


> I like the IWC portofino, and the pilot, (and the watches considerably more $) but I am not crazy about the aquatimer. Same for Zenith--I like the class elites, but not the dive watches. I do appreciate automatic vs Quartz, but I am not much into the sophistication of the movement. I like the understated quality of the omega, and the breitling Superocean is not as over the top as the navitimer--not sure what I would do with all those dials and buttons anyway.
> Oh, not sure if this matters, but I am 6'4" 220lbs with large hands and wrists. I would still wear my prestige and deville with dressier clothing.
> 
> Thanks for all your comments so far.


Yes, your size matters, as watches below 39mm would look very small on you. The new Superocean Heritage, at 46mm, would fit I believe

And if you wanna go further up, Omega has the Railmaster XXL running at 49mm


----------



## norcaltransplant (Jan 13, 2004)

The oversized Railmaster approaches Flava Flav proportions. I know that oversized watches have dominated the market for the past five years, but a >48mm Railmaster with a thin bezel makes for really unbalanced proportions. Too much negative space IMO...


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

With matches you can make a comparison that would be impossible with other goods , such as suits , cars ,audio etc.
With watches you can but a knock-off , a good knock -off would cost you about $250.00
some are so good externally that it would take a jeweler to tell the difference.
Buy the knock-offs wear it with different clothing , compare the sizes , weight and appearance of the two watches. Live with the two knock-offs for a while.

Than I think you can make a more informed decision. Both watches the Omega and Breitling or about equal in quality. Who knows you might find that you may buy a Omega and a knock-off Breitling. That way you can have your cake and eat it to.

Some very wealthy people wear imitation jewelry and watches , that way if they lose the knock off or it is stolen the lost is not as great. Elizabeth Taylor wore knock -Jewelry and I would not be surprise if the Queen of England does not at some time wear knock-off jewelry for safety reasons.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

nwiniewicz said:


> Baume & Mercier??? I can see the argument for Zenith and IWC, but B&M uses completely stock movements in their pieces.
> .


Perhaps, but at least it's not boring old Omega and Breitling.... YAWN!


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

I had an Omega Seamaster 23 years ago. In 10 years it had to have two new mechanisms fitted at great expense to myself and when the last mechanism went - 2 years after it had been fitted, I gave up on the watch and bought a Seiko. I haven't had one single problem with it in 15 years!


----------



## dandypauper (Jun 10, 2007)

silverporsche said:


> With matches you can make a comparison that would be impossible with other goods , such as suits , cars ,audio etc.
> With watches you can but a knock-off , a good knock -off would cost you about $250.00
> some are so good externally that it would take a jeweler to tell the difference.
> Buy the knock-offs wear it with different clothing , compare the sizes , weight and appearance of the two watches...
> ...


That seems like a great idea to me. I have no watch knowledge whatsoever, and have never paid more than about $50-100 for a watch. (I'll post pics of my current favorite sometime tonight, I hope.) I have seen great-looking Panerai "replicas" on the internet, but not being an expert, I don't know which are the most convincing (not that I really care, since no one I know will know the difference anyway) or reliable (I actually look at the watch, so I do care about this.) Any suggestions? I'm looking for the Panerai Luminor Marina, I think, with black dial and brown or light brown band. Oh, one more thing: is there anywhere to get these replicas for less than $200 or so? I'm a little sketched out spending so much on what may be some Chinese piece of crap, as, again, this would be the most I'd have ever spent on a watch. (I'm a student and also my dad always shies me away from buying a fancy watch on the grounds that someday I'll inherit the Rolex he inherited from his grandfather. It's an unreliable, but beautiful, gold something-or-other automatic, that every so often requires maintenance costing more than I've ever spent on a watch!)


----------



## Omega (Jul 10, 2005)

Omega


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

dandypauper said:


> That seems like a great idea to me. I have no watch knowledge whatsoever, and have never paid more than about $50-100 for a watch. (I'll post pics of my current favorite sometime tonight, I hope.) I have seen great-looking Panerai "replicas" on the internet, but not being an expert, I don't know which are the most convincing (not that I really care, since no one I know will know the difference anyway) or reliable (I actually look at the watch, so I do care about this.) Any suggestions? I'm looking for the Panerai Luminor Marina, I think, with black dial and brown or light brown band. Oh, one more thing: is there anywhere to get these replicas for less than $200 or so? I'm a little sketched out spending so much on what may be some Chinese piece of crap, as, again, this would be the most I'd have ever spent on a watch. (I'm a student and also my dad always shies me away from buying a fancy watch on the grounds that someday I'll inherit the Rolex he inherited from his grandfather. It's an unreliable, but beautiful, gold something-or-other automatic, that every so often requires maintenance costing more than I've ever spent on a watch!)


Try the Omega Seamaster there are some excellent knock-offs for around $250.00 made in Japan. Some of the Rolex watches are outstanding as knock-offs also made in Japan.
Be sure and use a credit card when ordering a knock-off , and check the fine print.
Some of the knock-offs are made in Switzerland , they of course are more expensive.
Panerai's are also available , look around you will be pleasantly surprised. I am wearing a fake Omega Seamaster , . My Omega was made in Japan and has kept excellent time for over two years. It cost $250.00. 
I compared my knock-off and the real thing , it would take someone very knowledgeable 
about Omega's to tell the difference. The weight and all the markings are identical.
Good luck.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry guys, but it really ticks me off when anyone advocates purchasing "replica" watches. It's not that I'm a snob and think that everyone should shell out the money for the real deal, but it's simply a matter of my disdain for supporting an ILLEGAL trade.

I can understand if you decide to purchase a Seiko that looks similar to a Rolex, or an Invicta that looks like a Rolex, but to purchase a "counterfeit" watch is simply supporting an entire ILLEGAL industry. And naturally, that has a trickle down effect by raising the costs of the original products.

So, if you really want an item, either save up the money and purchase the "real deal" or find a legitimate manufacturer that makes a product with a similar look, but don't advocate an ILLEGAL industry. That doesn't say much about your morals, ethics or character.

And you can rationalize it anyway you want, but there is NO justification for supporting the trade of counterfeiting. Period. That's why it's illegal.


----------



## dandypauper (Jun 10, 2007)

DocD

I agree with you in principle. I actually thought that this practice is not illegal, though. I'm no lawyer (although I am a bit of an ethicist) but you will note that a google search for various handbag replicas will turn up something quite different than that for replica watches. They don't generally say "Kate Spade Replica," etc, the way they do for watches. Instead, they say "Designer-inspired," or "Compare prices to..." Now I can't tell you why there would be any difference and perhaps it's just as illegal, but just not prosecuted with watches (and, therefore, the sellers have no fear of being blunt about their product) but it sure seems different. The watches, unlike handbags, are often replicas of very old watches. Perhaps that's the difference. If I could find one that was the same design but without the name printed on it, I'd buy that one. I'm not trying to fool anyone (no one I know has heard of Panerai anyway) but just to find a good inexpensive watch. And by inexpensive, I mean significantly less than $500. I appreciate your calling people out on this, but will still entertain the idea. And I'd appreciate any watch suggestions you could make. 

One more note: the idea that replicas are driving up the price of high-end watches is pretty incredulous. Someone who rips off Microsoft probably would pay the couple hundred bucks for Office if he couldn't find a hacked copy and is, therefore, actually costing Microsoft money. My $250 replica Panerai, however, is never going to truly keep me from buying the real thing for $10,000! Either I want the real thing (especially after buying the replica and whetting my appetite) in which case, I'll buy it someday anyway OR I don't want or can't afford the real thing and Panerai would never get my money anyway, so it doesn't cost them anything. I suppose you could say that more people appearing to own the original dilutes the cache of the watch and therefore drives DOWN the price, but that, too, seems a little silly. In the end, the morality argument is a worthwhile one, but I don't think the economic one gets anyone anywhere.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Watches*

Gentlemen

Am looking at these 2 as another work/sports watch. The Breitling is a workers watch, a well built watch compared to the Omega. The seamaster everyone owns. I have looked at these 2, and think Breitling makes a solid, durable watch.
The dive watch they are putting out is a very nice dive watch, but I would not recommend. I like the chornomat evolution.
These are very good water resistant, dive watches. Good for everyday diving, and swimming.
I like the back case of the Brietling. Very strong feeling and attractive watch.
For the price, the Breitling is nice.

Nice day


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

DocD said:


> Sorry guys, but it really ticks me off when anyone advocates purchasing "replica" watches. It's not that I'm a snob and think that everyone should shell out the money for the real deal, but it's simply a matter of my disdain for supporting an ILLEGAL trade.
> 
> I can understand if you decide to purchase a Seiko that looks similar to a Rolex, or an Invicta that looks like a Rolex, but to purchase a "counterfeit" watch is simply supporting an entire ILLEGAL industry. And naturally, that has a trickle down effect by raising the costs of the original products.
> 
> ...


The website selling knock-offs will inform the buyer that the watch is not the original.
The site will also state that their watch is not to be shown as the original.
Since you mention morals ethics , and character , I think it is just as out of place to assume that others share your values and to attack someone as immoral or lacking in character because they don't. You obviously has appointed yourself as a judge of others character and morals. Wait until you investigate the sites before calling anything "counterfeit'.

The suggestion is to save the young man money and to give him an opporunity to compare the watches without having to buy a watch and not be happy with it. 
An informed shopper is a satisfied shopper.


----------



## nation (Jul 30, 2005)

<<The suggestion is to save the young man money...>>

Thanks Silverporsche! First time in about 20 years someone has called me "young man". 

As to the ethics debate:

In one of my lifetimes, I taught ethics in college. There are many ways to divide moral decisions. Things that are illegal (people may or may not consider these acts "unethical") e.g. Speeding, tax evasions, fishing without a license, etc
Things everyone would consider morally wrong (which may or may not be illegal): Murder, stealing, adultery, cruelty.
And those things that may offend us (which varies from person to person) which we would not do: Ending a sentence with a preposition jumps to my mind. Seriously though, taking advantage of others, selfishness, greed, sloth, etc.

For me, it is the third category where buying "knock offs" would go. This is something I would not do, but I cannot generate any moral disdain for someone that does. Actually, when you first mentioned it, I thought it was a good idea: I really thought I wouldn't be buying a knock off, I would merely be "test driving" a product. I realized though, that if I did this, I probably would not later purchase either, and I would then be using someone else's property (their design, their name) without compensation. Also, as a practical note, I wanted the watch to swim, snorkel and for light diving, along with casual wear. When Omega and Breitling rate their water resistance to a number of meters, I assume it to be true. I dont think I would bet my 250 bucks on the water resistance of a knock off.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

I am sadden that the company with the capability to produce watches of such good quality would devote their time and resources to "steal" another company's trademark. I'd prefer that the manufacturers of replica omit the brand name and model. 

I am all for homages because it is a sensible way to diversify one's watch collection since not everyone can afford several $5,000 time pieces. As for buying replicas, I don't make it a moral/ ethics issue as to how one chooses to spend his/her money. I don't believe many people who buy replicas do so with the intention to earn bragging rights but rather that they like a certain design and their financial situations do not allow them to make purchases for the real item or simply that they just don't wish to spend that much. This should not be construed as immoral as many are good people who conduct themselves with integrity in their business. What is immoral would be physically stealing a real watch from a jeweller.

In any case, I never really understood the appeal for Swiss watches, replica or real. A note about replica is that it won't make it out alive if you shower in them. I'd choose Japanese, especially a Grand Seiko any day.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

upnorth said:


> I am sadden that the company with the capability to produce watches of such good quality would devote their time and resources to "steal" another company's trademark. I'd prefer that the manufacturers of replica omit the brand name and model.
> 
> I am all for homages because it is a sensible way to diversify one's watch collection since not everyone can afford several $5,000 time pieces. As for buying replicas, I don't make it a moral/ ethics issue as to how one chooses to spend his/her money. I don't believe many people who buy replicas do so with the intention to earn bragging rights but rather that they like a certain design and their financial situations do not allow them to make purchases for the real item or simply that they just don't wish to spend that much. This should not be construed as immoral as many are good people who conduct themselves with integrity in their business. What is immoral would be physically stealing a real watch from a jeweller.
> 
> In any case, I never really understood the appeal for Swiss watches, replica or real. A note about replica is that it won't make it out alive if you shower in them. I'd choose Japanese, especially a Grand Seiko any day.


Some of the replicas can be worn while in water , the replica websites usually informs the 
buyer how much depth the watch can withstand. Of note many of the expensive watch
Manufacturers are aware of the knock-offs , if there are a number of replicas of a certain model the manufacturer than knows that model is a success. it is a form of survey that the manufacturer of expensive watches uses to determine the success of a model.

Watches , clothing, cars , are in many cases status symbols, we all know that a simple Timex quartz keeps better time than a $20.000 Patek Philippe . I have several original 
expensive Swiss watches and I also have several knock-offs , the knock-offs keep excellent time. 
In my opinion if someone can't afford an expensive Swiss watch , why not a knock-off.
One of the most imitated items of wear is the Burberry trenchcoat ! and Hermes handbag.
The replica Hermes women's handbag is very expensive.

Morals is in the eyes of the beholder , I think it is a form of arrogance to attack someone because that person has different values . Respect for others opinions is becoming more and more something we Americans have forgotten.
After all doesn't the Queen of England wear knock-off jewerly ?


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

silverporsche said:


> The website selling knock-offs will inform the buyer that the watch is not the original.
> The site will also state that their watch is not to be shown as the original.
> Since you mention morals ethics , and character , I think it is just as out of place to assume that others share your values and to attack someone as immoral or lacking in character because they don't. You obviously has appointed yourself as a judge of others character and morals. Wait until you investigate the sites before calling anything "counterfeit'.
> 
> ...


If the watch is couterfeit it is illegal period and if you buy the said watch you are then a lawbreaker too. I would not advise anyone to do that , it is irresponsible. Much "knock off" trade fuels organised crime and terrorism. However if the company is not pretending the watch is a Breitling or Omega or Rolex but saying it is its own watch with its own label on it but advertises that it looks like said Rolex, Omega etc then it is not illegal.

If the watches you refer to fall into the first category - ie illegal , then how on earth can you get steamed up in a morally relativist kind of a way? You can protest all you like that one person's views on teh subject shouldn't be judged by another, but by God a judge wouldn't pay any attention to you in a court of law. Hypothetical I know as most people buying counterfeit goods don't get caught, but that isn't the point.

If on the other hand these watches are not strictly counterfeit, why do you get so steamed up in a morally relativist sort of a way and instead just inform us that there is no problem as no law is broken

Either way round, I don't get it.


----------



## nation (Jul 30, 2005)

Ethical relativism is always so easy---

<<Morals is in the eyes of the beholder , I think it is a form of arrogance to attack someone because that person has different values>>

So then we cannot judge Osama bin Laden, or Adolph Hitler, or Pol Pot. It is just that their values are different from ours, or are their acts morally reprehensible?


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

nation said:


> Ethical relativism is always so easy---
> 
> <<Morals is in the eyes of the beholder , I think it is a form of arrogance to attack someone because that person has different values>>
> 
> So then we cannot judge Osama bin Laden, or Adolph Hitler, or Pol Pot. It is just that their values are different from ours, or are their acts morally reprehensible?


This is a clothing thread, but I will answer your question. Adolph Hitler was a much loved leader in Germany before losing the war. Many German people stood for hours just to get a glimpse of him. Osama bin Laden also is much loved by many Arabs and none Arabs , there are those that would give their lives for him. Pol Pot was no different.

The question I would guess is do we agree or disagree with the political policies of those leaders. We had slaves in America for over 100 years was the American political system immoral ? We also practiced legal segregation for over 150 years was American political leaders immoral ? Was President Andrew Jackson immoral ? he supported slavery. What about Thomas Jefferson ? on segregation , what about President Franklin D. Roosevelt was he immoral ?
On this point I would certainly support relativism.

Again this is a clothing thread and we have gotten away from the title.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

Yes, unfortunately the thread has gotten away from it's intention. However, it's still amazing that you can find any way, shape or form to justify counterfeit items.

There is a HUGE difference between imitating the appearance of an item and an illegal replica/counterfeit item. As I stated in my original post, there are many that can not or will not spend the money for a "luxury" Swiss watch, although they may like the appearance. For those individuals, companies such as Seiko, Invicta and other legitimate manufacturers have products with a SIMILAR look to Rolex, Omega, Breitling, while at the same time not being a counterfeit product.

I also find it ironic that you recommend people find out about the qualities and features of the replicas/counterfeit watches on the websites, to see if the watches are waterproof, etc. What in the world makes you believe that a company that sells replica/counterfeit products, and is basically dealing with an illegal trade, would also be "truthful" in advertising it's products? If you believe THEIR websites then I've got some land I'd like to sell you............


----------



## Lawman (May 31, 2006)

I have the PO and love it. It is a tight squeeze under cuffs, though.


----------



## bdbroker (May 1, 2006)

I have 3 Omega's- The orange bezel PO, Bond Seamaster and the "Great White" GMT. Breitling makes a great product but I still feel that bang for buck it's hard to beat Omega. Ultimately I do not think you can go wrong with either. At some point I would love to pick up a Navitimer with the blue face. It would be my first and only chronograph. As for the off topic turn this thread took, I have a hard time understanding how anyone can compare someone wearing costume jewelry to wearing a watch that uses logos and designs that are identical to the real deal. If on the other hand you want to look at a company like Invicta that uses design element of several high end watches but markets them as Invicta then I have no issue with that. Counterfeit products are illegal last I checked.


----------



## markdc (May 17, 2007)

DocD said:


> Yes, unfortunately the thread has gotten away from it's intention. However, it's still amazing that you can find any way, shape or form to justify counterfeit items.


yes.

i think the difference between legality and morality was mentioned before, where it is possible to have immoral actions that are still legal. but morality aside, i'm pretty sure the logos and designs of these aforementioned watches are protected by intellectual property law.


----------



## Jetsailor (Oct 19, 2007)

Personnally I really enjoy the older watches. I get so many complements on my 1961 Omega Seamaster...it also happens to be my birthyear. I think its cool that I have a timepiece from the year I was born...neat way to measure time. I also have an older Tudor that gets a lot of positive comments. My Tag, Festina, and others get no notice whatsoever.


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

Seamasters can be had for a good price on ebay - I got a perfect condition seamaster pro 300 automatic for £350 and sold the box for £100 back on ebay - weird what some people will buy! The Omega is a lot flatter on the wrist that my Rolex Sub and fits nicely under the cuff - not sure about the Breitling.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

My cousin just got a SuperOcean, but he got the biggest one available. It must be the biggest and heaviest watch I have ever seen. He also has the much more elegant Chronomat. I'd stay away from the whole SuperOcean and what else series. I think the Omega is a much better alternative. If you want a Breitling, the Windrider and Navitimer series are much better.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Watches*

Nation,

Again, depends on what you are looking for in the watch. If it is a good dive watch, then Breitling makes the better, workhorse watch.
The Omega, everyone has this watch. Go out and look at it and feel it, compared to the Beitling.
I have had many military friends that swear by the Breitling, mostly pilots.
I swayed away from the Omega, in my search, although like the cost.

Some advice, look at Sinn the Artis 203 is a gorgeous chronograph, for 2300 bucks, and a great watch. Sinn is German, all the watches are very great, and cheap.
Look at Muehle Glashutte, a workers watche, well made from Germany. Look at Schumburg, a great, cheap dive watch.
You seem to want a ood, all around wtch, tht will be resistant to wter.
I dive, in my past and now, and have used Luminox for this reason, their dive watch.
Great watch, but need something myself, that is a better watch.
Look at MTM as well, a good watch.
Is it dress watch, and sports watch you want.
I do not like Rolex, not strong, work horse watch.
Breitlings new dive watch, with a nice leather band, is attractive.

Look at Sinn!!
Sinn was the designer for I think IWC and someone else, makes a great watch, big in Germany, and coming to the states.
I plan to get the Breitling, the dive wtch, love it!!.


----------



## oktagon (Mar 9, 2005)

I consider myself somewhat of a watch snob, although my collection is not overly extensive. 
Both of the brands you are considering are "typical first lux class watch". Why be like everyone else? I recently took allot of liking into new Ebel watches. They have couple of new models in the 1911BTR line as well as Classic. Really nice Classic Hexagon (a large 45mm watch with either a GMT feature or a regulator) can be had for about $2800. The watch is made better then either Omega or BR, and looks very classy, yet modern. 
If your finances allow, you may also want to look at Zenith. Wonderful Port Royale Grande date with El Primero movement (in house Zenith movement. the same they supply to Rolex for their Daytona cosmographs) can be had for about $6000. Its retail is about eight and a halve. 
Finally I really recommend Ball watches. They are less expensive then Omega, offer classic slyling and unbeatable quality. Engineer Master II can be had for little over a grand. All automatics off cource.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm not a huge fan of Breitling. There's a little too much "bling" factor for my personal taste. But, from a strictly mechanical standpoint, I have an interesting perspective.

Yesterday, I brought a vintage Rolex to a well respected 2nd generation watchmaker in Philadelphia. He has been in business for 30 years and has an "active account" with Rolex which means he can work on Rolex watches and purchase genuine Rolex parts directly from Rolex, therefore he has the qualifications to be approved by Rolex.

He has obviously worked on many watches/brands over the years and while speaking with him yesterday, he didn't have a lot of favorable comments about Breitling. He works on a lot of Breitling watches and believes they aren't all their hyped up to be and that they are significantly over-priced.

That being said, I'd vote for the Omega but you have to make the decision based on which watch "sings" to you when it's on your wrist.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

I keep hearing the same comments about Breitling, Doc.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

oktagon said:


> The watch is made better then either Omega or BR, and looks very classy, yet modern.


Ebel made better than Omega? Even Breitling? In what way is that?


----------



## nation (Jul 30, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your help. My original considerations were to acquire a fairly plain, auto, dive watch that was nicer (dressier) than my luminox. I would still wear my prestige and deville with suits, and the hamilton with some sport coats. I did not want a chronograph. I did not want to be ostentatious. As far as most people (non AAAC members and non watch afficionados), rolex is recognizable, but I think most other watches are not. To me, Rolex has always said: "I'm rich and your not". Like most broad statements, that is probably unfair, but just my feeling. After that, people may recognize the some of the Breitlings, maybe Tag (especially since they are endorsed by Tiger Woods), but not the IWC, Patek, or the Lange. I really liked the Breitling Heritage that someone suggested, but I just thought it was too big. I liked that the Breitling SO was available in Titanium, and that if I dropped it into the Marianna Trench, it would still work. It also had less Bling than the other Breitlings. But in the end, I defaulted to my standby brand, the Omega. I certainly did not want the "007" on the end of the second hand, So I went with the Planet Ocean. Metal Band, Black face,

I am very pleased with the purchase, but now the down side: After spending two weeks looking at watches, I now want the IWC Spitfire, Patek Calatrava, Jaeger Ultra thin (or the Reveil), and even a big clunky gold rolex. All this with Christmas coming up and the inevitable expenses (like the after Christmas sales at H and K and EG--oh, and presents for my family). I think I need to start a new thread: My next watch purchase vs Watch rehab.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

I wear a stainless Rolex submariner and have never felt the "I'm rich-your not" scenario you suggested. There are a lot of watches significantly more expensive than Rolex.

Regardless, I believe you made an excellent and wise choice with the Omega and hope you wear it in good health.


----------



## nation (Jul 30, 2005)

Certainly not meant to be critical of my Rolex wearing friends. Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Omega over Breitling. But Zenith makes an excellent watch. Their movements are used in many other high end limited production watches as well. I would take a zenith before a breitling or an Omega.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

> After spending two weeks looking at watches, I now want the IWC Spitfire, Patek Calatrava, Jaeger Ultra thin (or the Reveil), and even a big clunky gold rolex.


Pace yourself. I spent half a year (on and off) looking for a watch I loved. Through that time I went from loving some specific watches to feeling indifferent to them in a matter of weeks. Once you find a watch that you still like a month later, then you know you should buy it. Besides, most of the fun with watches is actually picking them out.


----------



## nwiniewicz (Jul 24, 2007)

> After spending two weeks looking at watches, I now want the IWC Spitfire, Patek Calatrava, Jaeger Ultra thin (or the Reveil), and even a big clunky gold rolex.


And so it begins...the long, expensive journey into the world of watches.

In all seriousness, you made a great choice with the PO. I am absolutely in love with mine. After debating with myself, I chose the orange bezel and haven't regretted it yet. I think you will be pleased with your choice. Just remember to look up from your wrist every once in awhile especially while driving....just an important safety tip! Enjoy.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

nation said:


> Thank you all so much for your help. My original considerations were to acquire a fairly plain, auto, dive watch that was nicer (dressier) than my luminox. I would still wear my prestige and deville with suits, and the hamilton with some sport coats. I did not want a chronograph. I did not want to be ostentatious. As far as most people (non AAAC members and non watch afficionados), rolex is recognizable, but I think most other watches are not. To me, Rolex has always said: "I'm rich and your not". Like most broad statements, that is probably unfair, but just my feeling. After that, people may recognize the some of the Breitlings, maybe Tag (especially since they are endorsed by Tiger Woods), but not the IWC, Patek, or the Lange. I really liked the Breitling Heritage that someone suggested, but I just thought it was too big. I liked that the Breitling SO was available in Titanium, and that if I dropped it into the Marianna Trench, it would still work. It also had less Bling than the other Breitlings. But in the end, I defaulted to my standby brand, the Omega. I certainly did not want the "007" on the end of the second hand, So I went with the Planet Ocean. Metal Band, Black face,
> 
> I am very pleased with the purchase, but now the down side: After spending two weeks looking at watches, I now want the IWC Spitfire, Patek Calatrava, Jaeger Ultra thin (or the Reveil), and even a big clunky gold rolex. All this with Christmas coming up and the inevitable expenses (like the after Christmas sales at H and K and EG--oh, and presents for my family). I think I need to start a new thread: My next watch purchase vs Watch rehab.


Oh, I don't know if the watch would survive a swim all the way down the bottom of Marianas Trench. And speaking of deep holes, yes, getting bitten by the watch bug is a real pain.  Pretty soon you'd be comparing your spitfire, calatrava and the MUC to other lines, and be spending a whole lot of time in different watch stores trying on different watches. Good luck!


----------

